
Ask HN: Any good essay on midlife crisis? - Keloo
Since early ages I have this recurring paranoiac feeling that somewhere in the future a grave is already prepared for me. (which is true for all of us). If you imagine your life like a movie and you scroll to the end then ..<p>Not sure if it&#x27;s midlife crisis though. (couldn&#x27;t find a better naming).<p>With ages this theme comes more often and more deep, previously I managed to force myself to ignore it. Tried to find some answers in philosophy books&#x2F;essays, but it always leaves me with the feeling that I&#x27;m just building a house of cards that blows away as soon as I close the book. The last couple of time it came my body started to shake. Previously I was somehow convinced that it&#x27;s just me imagining the wrong thing, it wasn&#x27;t affecting me physically.<p>Do you have it? if so how do you handle it? any good reads on the subject?
======
ignorantguy
I too feel like this sometimes. I like to think death is just going to sleep
from which you will never wake up. It makes it kind of a little bit easy to
imagine it that way. This article helped me a lot to avoid this kind of
thinking. [https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/11/11/dostoyevsky-
dream/](https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/11/11/dostoyevsky-dream/)

~~~
Keloo
Thank you for the link. It was a good read.

